# The brains behind West Park Asylum, Dec 2012



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

The second splore of the day, for the elated crew! :jimlad:Myself, AlternativeDayOut, Ninja Kitten and Perjury Saint set off on dry land, hoping our tired sea legs would hold out and carry us towards our next destination,in search of brains.
We thought nothing would top the ballroom but this place was a bizarre and altogether strange splore in itself. This place had an odd influence on AlternativeDayOut, who went all Damien Hirst on us, creating strange structures, one he named 'brainhenge'. You will see. We looked for a staight jacket that may have been left behind but alas there was none, so we had to leave him to his crazy notions, though keeping an adequate distance incase any more of his lunacy rubbed off on us.:wacko:
The temperature dropped dramatically in here, so when my hands started to turn blue, it was time to vacate. Thanks NK for the use of your mystical, magical bag of heat!
This mortuary block is one of the few remaining untouched buildings, most of the Asylum and its grounds has been redeveloped into housing and refurbished apartments. Unbeknown to the occupants of these 'luxury' and most likely extortionately priced homes lies, literally feet away, is the mortuary containing brain samples from the previous residents. Bet the estate agents left that out of their shiny brochures!
Again, thanks guys for yet another fab splore with your awesome company!
On with the pics.....












The brains that would later be fashioned into an elaborate piece of art






The headless mummified cat






A squirrel, who in search of nuts got more than he bargained for.






The brain slicers chair, where they would sit and ponder on the days outcomes with a brew from the flowery teapot.











Freezer section







Have a look at this little vid from Alt.

[ame]http://youtu.be/wUD6cyV7aRc[/ame]

Thanks for looking​


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 9, 2012)

After our underwater adventure, the one other thing we just had to see were the brains at West Park , obliviously unaware in their shiny new abodes the new residents are only a short distance from the original residents , lets just hope they all get on...

When just walking in to see such things I was horrified and wonderfied all at once and as the others explored the relatively small building I was transfixed by the madness of it all, outside there is a white van and a padlocked skip probably awaiting the imminent arrival of this nightmare load






brains samples encased in what I originally thought was glass but in actual fact getting under your fingernails wax ....arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggg i am soiled...

I wish I had brought a microscope with me






When they say left on the shelf , I don't think they mean't like this, you can practically read this one's mind, check the brainy creases on that mother..., I feel like that little lad on the aeroplane at the end of 'Silience of the lambs II : Hannibal Rising "






Let the madness begin everyones taking the same pictures from here, not me , Ladies and gentleman I present as I may, I give you Brainhenge : Winter Solstice recreation.






and by torchlite and cig smoke ala by' Lunar (tic) Moonlight Mist '






....ooooo whats that noise, that tick tocking of a some deranged clock oh no's its time to go it's.....Squirrel Time.






Thanks so much to my brain engorged fellow splorers Sshhhh.... , Ninja Kitten and Perjury Saint for enduring this the grandest of misappropriations






Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 9, 2012)

wooohooooo!!! Amazingly done as always!!!!! what a wicked day we had ..and such fun too  Alt you really are totally "off the ceiling" Brainhenge i will NEVER forget!! come on PSaint...bring on the "House of Acid"


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2012)

Stunning photos from start to finish. I'm gutted I missed this. I went there recently, was literally walking in the door of here when I heard two loud voices, and the interior being stripped. Gutted. 
Anyway, cheers for sharing, great pics!


----------



## skankypants (Dec 9, 2012)

What a place!...great shots both...thanks for the post..


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 9, 2012)

"The Lunatics Are In My Hall" That's serious Brain Damage guys.

Can't think of anything to say except......... Bloody Marvellous


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

*Ha Ha Ha!!! Completely mental, but ACE!!  Brainhenge!? Love it!! Once again guys thanks for the top company... Crackin pix as always you 2!
Heres a couple of mine then its time to get crackin on part 3..  The Acid House ​*
























​


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> wooohooooo!!! Amazingly done as always!!!!! what a wicked day we had ..and such fun too  Alt you really are totally "off the ceiling" Brainhenge i will NEVER forget!! come on PSaint...bring on the "House of Acid"



*Ready when you is Captain!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning photos from start to finish. I'm gutted I missed this. I went there recently, was literally walking in the door of here when I heard two loud voices, and the interior being stripped. Gutted.
> Anyway, cheers for sharing, great pics!



Thankyou. What a shame you missed it, we were very lucky then to go when we did.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

Great detail shots there PerjuryS! Let us know when the acid house is coming up


----------



## sonyes (Dec 9, 2012)

Brilliant report, and fantastic pix by all! What a brilliant place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 9, 2012)

Really nice shots as ever people, great to see WP just about hanging in there for another year.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Having seen hints of ths on FB recently I'd been waiting for this report - any am blown away by it. Well done guys & gals, brilliant


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Thankyou. What a shame you missed it, we were very lucky then to go when we did.



There was a white transit van outside, and a couple of guys stripping it. We thought about just bowling in and asking if we could get some shots. But as it was a bit of an odd time for contractors to be working, we thought they may not have been the ahem...official contractors - and we feared they may of stripped us of our camera gear...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome report and pics guys!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> There was a white transit van outside, and a couple of guys stripping it. We thought about just bowling in and asking if we could get some shots. But as it was a bit of an odd time for contractors to be working, we thought they may not have been the ahem...official contractors - and we feared they may of stripped us of our camera gear...



Aha, I see. Not good


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 9, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Ha Ha Ha!!! Completely mental, but ACE!!  Brainhenge!? Love it!! Once again guys thanks for the top company... Crackin pix as always you 2!
> Heres a couple of mine then its time to get crackin on part 3..  The Acid House ​*



Whoa great shots mate, really well done, I Wish i had mooched around more but was to waylaid by the BRAINZ, Toppage stuff for sure.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice all of you thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbexMami (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic report! I am assuming the samples were taken from cadavers rather than living specimens? At least I am hoping so.
Feel kinda sorry for the squiffel and the cat though. *Still way too much cider*


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Dec 9, 2012)

Good shots guys. Surprised this place is still open to be honest! Given how long it has been now, it doesn't look bad


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 10, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning photos from start to finish. I'm gutted I missed this. I went there recently, was literally walking in the door of here when I heard two loud voices, and the interior being stripped. Gutted.
> Anyway, cheers for sharing, great pics!



Sorry you didnt see it mate, I get the feeling we saw it with only hours/mins to spare as there was an unmanned transit van outside and as i say a large lidded padlocked skip, presumeably for the macabre contents , this place was literally walk in and when you think whats inside shouldn't be really.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2012)

I wasn't aware there was anything left at that place worth a trip, well done!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 10, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I wasn't aware there was anything left at that place worth a trip, well done!!!



Cheers Team TJ

The place looked sealed as fort knox and is quite buried away onsite, metal shutters and bars on everything, this place was a time capsule and only recently 'opened' by baddies i would guess judging by the obvious heavy handedness of it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2012)

All those samples amazing!! great report and photies from all of you,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 10, 2012)

Fantastic pictures all, looks a great time was had by all well done .


----------



## SillySoup (Dec 10, 2012)

Finding a dead squirrel is when you start a skull collection.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 14, 2012)

SillySoup said:


> Finding a dead squirrel is when you start a skull collection.



haha I guess that could start all manner of stuff off


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Amazing creepy place great pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Such a great report!!! Love all the funny bits Fab shots as usual from u guys and gals

I hadn't seen ur report til now and freaky ive just been their today....the cat actually looked fatter is that possible???


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 2, 2013)

awesome shots, this place is great


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Such a great report!!! Love all the funny bits Fab shots as usual from u guys and gals
> 
> I hadn't seen ur report til now and freaky ive just been their today....the cat actually looked fatter is that possible???


Thankyou 
Hmm..Sounds like you may have the same symptoms as AltDayOut...


----------



## chapmand (Jan 7, 2013)

some of the best shots ive seen of this place guys, nicely done. thanks for sharing


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great sets you guys. 

Really appeals to my humour too.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 8, 2013)

I _was_ eating...

But this is somewhat off-putting! 



Nice photographs!


----------



## BTP Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Great report and pics! Particularly like Brainhenge!


----------

